# nvidia driver 340.102

## drudox

Salve a tutti ho di recente installato gentoo su un altro pc fisso , sempre un core 2 quad. Scheda video nvidea GT210 (vecchiotta..) e ho installato il kernel 4.9.16

dopo aver compilato i driver piu` recenti portage mi avvisava che ci sarebbero potuti essere dei problemi e che la mia scheda video richiedeva i 340.102 ... (che e` confermato dal sito nvidia) ora pero` X non parte ! mi da` un errore se provo a caricare nvidia con modprobe mi da un errore che non riesco a catturare in nessun modo ! ho provato con con 

```
command > file 2>&1
```

 ma mi scrive solo la riga di ERROR ...   :Embarassed: 

in ogni caso e` molto molto simile a quello di questo thread 

```

[  229.406898] NVRM: failed to register procfs! 

[  229.407445] NVRM: request_mem_region failed for 16M @ 0xf6000000. This can 

[  229.407445] NVRM: occur when a driver such as rivatv is loaded and claims 

[  229.407445] NVRM: ownership of the device's registers. 

[  229.407905] general protection fault: 0000 [#2] SMP 

[  229.407905] Modules linked in: nvidia(PO+) ccp 

[  229.407907] CPU: 4 PID: 4474 Comm: nvidia-smi Tainted: P      D W  O    4.10.6-gentoo #11 

[  229.407908] Hardware name: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd MS-7A31/X370 XPOWER GAMING TITANIUM (MS-7A31), BIOS 1.30 03/16/2017 

[  229.407909] task: ffff880fd7906a00 task.stack: ffffc9000c780000 

[  229.407912] RIP: 0010:queued_spin_lock_slowpath+0xe4/0x180 

[  229.407913] RSP: 0018:ffffc9000c783c08 EFLAGS: 00010082 

[  229.407914] RAX: 0000000000002042 RBX: 0000000000000246 RCX: 0000000000140000 

[  229.407914] RDX: ff98b32300018949 RSI: 00000000810cc247 RDI: ffffc9000c613d90 

[  229.407915] RBP: ffffc9000c783c08 R08: ffff88101ed18580 R09: 0000000000000000 

[  229.407915] R10: ffff880fd4b83178 R11: 0000000000000000 R12: ffffc9000c783ca8 

[  229.407915] R13: 00000000348b50bc R14: ffff880fd4b83200 R15: ffff880fd4b831f0 

[  229.407916] FS:  00007f08556ec700(0000) GS:ffff88101ed00000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000 

[  229.407917] CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 0000000080050033 

[  229.407917] CR2: 00007f0854d9ce90 CR3: 0000000fd2fc1000 CR4: 00000000003406e0 

[  229.407917] Call Trace: 

[  229.407920]  _raw_spin_lock_irqsave+0x24/0x30 

[  229.407922]  add_wait_queue+0x15/0x50 

[  229.407924]  d_alloc_parallel+0x373/0x4a0 

[  229.407925]  ? legitimize_path.isra.38+0x29/0x60 

[  229.407926]  ? wake_up_q+0x70/0x70 

[  229.407927]  path_openat+0xe37/0x1460 

[  229.407928]  ? destroy_inode+0x30/0x60 

[  229.407929]  ? evict+0x124/0x180 

[  229.407930]  do_filp_open+0x79/0xd0 

[  229.407931]  ? mntput+0x1f/0x30 

[  229.407932]  ? kmem_cache_alloc+0x2f/0x150 

[  229.407933]  ? getname_flags+0x51/0x1f0 

[  229.407934]  do_sys_open+0x111/0x1f0 

[  229.407935]  ? exit_to_usermode_loop+0x6d/0x90 

[  229.407936]  SyS_open+0x19/0x20 

[  229.407937]  entry_SYSCALL_64_fastpath+0x13/0x94 

[  229.407938] RIP: 0033:0x7f0854e199d0 

[  229.407938] RSP: 002b:00007ffd7cce9048 EFLAGS: 00000246 ORIG_RAX: 0000000000000002 

[  229.407939] RAX: ffffffffffffffda RBX: 0000000000747630 RCX: 00007f0854e199d0 

[  229.407939] RDX: 00000000000001b6 RSI: 0000000000000000 RDI: 00007ffd7cce9230 

[  229.407940] RBP: 0000000000000000 R08: 0000000000000008 R09: 0000000000000001 

[  229.407940] R10: 0000000000000000 R11: 0000000000000246 R12: 0000000000000000 

[  229.407940] R13: 0000000000000000 R14: 00007f0854d402b0 R15: 0000000000000000 

[  229.407941] Code: c1 e0 10 45 31 c9 85 c0 74 46 48 89 c2 c1 e8 12 48 c1 ea 0c 83 e8 01 83 e2 30 48 98 48 81 c2 80 85 01 00 48 03 14 c5 40 c8 c8 81 <4c> 89 02 41 8b 40 08 85 c0 75 0a f3 90 41 8b 40 08 85 c0 74 f6 

[  229.407953] ---[ end trace d37fc3d50d9b2541 ]--- 

[  229.433009] nvidia: probe of 0000:25:00.0 failed with error -1 

[  229.434155] NVRM: DRM init failed 

```

anzi e` quasi uguale .. 

il thread e` questo https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1061708.html

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova ad applicare questa patch (riferimento qui).

Se non funziona fossi in te proverei con i driver open source nouveau (guida), questo anche perche' ad ogni aggiornamento maggiore del kernel non sai se verra' creata una patch per quella versione di driver

----------

## drudox

nn esiste un modo per applicarla come mostrato in questo link ?? 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1062996.html?sid=e1d00019aa35cfd005c42cb312174616

insomma per farlo con emerge

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Si, nello stesso modo ma cambiando versione alla directory nvidia-drivers

```
# mkdir -p /etc/portage/patches/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-340.102

# cd /etc/portage/patches/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-340.102

# wget http://pastebin.com/raw/0XE0e8Wx -O nvidia-drivers-340.102-kernel-4.9.x.patch

# emerge =x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-340.102
```

----------

## drudox

No mi da un errore ! (mentre i driver senza patch compilano bene ) 

```

* ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-340.102 : gentoo failed (prepare phase)

*patch -p1 failed with /etc/portage/patches/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-340.102/nvidia-drivers-340.102-kernel-4.9.16.patch
```

in effetti vedo dal link che mi hai postato che quella patch e` per i driver 340.98 , 

invece qui parlano di una patch per i driver 340.102 (o meglio per 2  patch ) https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1061708.html

cosa ne pensi??

come le applico 2 patch ? se possibile con il metodo citato prima ??

Grazie ancora !!

----------

## drudox

un piccolo up !

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ho modificato la patch per far si che si applica con emerge e la trovi qui.

----------

## drudox

Funziona anche con kernel 4.11 ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *drudox wrote:*   

> Funziona anche con kernel 4.11 ?

 

Per il kernel 4.11 trovi qui la patch (l'ultima proposta da xaviermiller)

----------

## drudox

e come la modifico per emerge ?? 

grazie infinite

----------

## drudox

anche con la patch che mi hai modificato per il kernel 4.9.16 ottengo errore in compilazione :https://paste.pound-python.org/show/vRmpsBegPQzT1Ze4a0Cj/

da cosa dipende ??

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *drudox wrote:*   

> anche con la patch che mi hai modificato per il kernel 4.9.16 ottengo errore in compilazione :https://paste.pound-python.org/show/vRmpsBegPQzT1Ze4a0Cj/

 

Non so se quella patch sia quella che risolva il tuo problema. Prova a usare quella per kernel 4.9 proposta nel post che ti ho gia' linkato di xaviermiller

----------

## drudox

perdo molto se uso nouveau ??

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *drudox wrote:*   

> perdo molto se uso nouveau ??

 

Su grafica 3d probabilmente si, ma se non ci giochi o fai grafica 3d spinta magari non ti accorgi (comunque leggi qui).

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ma funziona con la patch (non quella proposta da me)?

Secondo questo bug dovrebbe

----------

## drudox

intendi questa ?? 

http://pastebin.com/raw/0XE0e8Wx

che mi hai indicato come compilare con emerge ??  se intendi quella io la ho compilata con la procedura che si usa con emerge e no nn compila ! 

non ho provato altre patch o altri metodi !! 

tu quale intendevi ??

----------

## drudox

come scarico un kernel della versione precedente ?? ora ho solo il 4.11.3 ... per scaricare un kernel 4.9.* come posso fare? vorrei evitare di usare package mask per le versioni ">=..."

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *drudox wrote:*   

> come scarico un kernel della versione precedente ?? ora ho solo il 4.11.3 ... per scaricare un kernel 4.9.* come posso fare? vorrei evitare di usare package mask per le versioni ">=..."

 

Se hai il 4.11.x vuol dire che hai aggiunto l'entry nel package.accept_keywords, rimouvila se non vuoi questa versione, se invece vuoi tenere anche questa lancia:

```
# emerge =sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-4.9.16
```

----------

## drudox

ok ! e approposito delle patch ?? quale e` la giusta ?? io ora ho il 4.9.6-r1 e il 4.11.3 ,,, volendo installare i driver nvidia sul 4.9.6-r1 quale patch devo usare ? quella che e` riportata qui (http://pastebin.com/raw/0XE0e8Wx ) ??

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova questa

----------

## drudox

ok ora la provo !!! 

sempre con emerge !

----------

## drudox

nulla ... ottengo questo errore :

```
>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Running pre-merge checks for x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-340.102

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/4.9.6-gentoo-r1/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     4.9.6-gentoo-r1

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...                                                [ ok ]

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-340.102::gentoo

 * NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-340.102.run SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...                                 [ ok ]

 * nvidia-settings-340.102.tar.bz2 SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...                                 [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/4.9.6-gentoo-r1/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     4.9.6-gentoo-r1

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...                                                [ ok ]

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...                                                [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-340.102.run to /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-340.102/work

>>> Unpacking nvidia-settings-340.102.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-340.102/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-340.102/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-340.102/work ...

 * Applying patches from /etc/portage/patches/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-340.102 ...

 *   nvidia-drivers-kernel-4.9.6-gentoo-r1.patch ...

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|--- kernel/nv-drm.c   2016-12-15 12:41:26.000000000 +0100

|+++ kernel/nv-drm.c   2016-12-15 12:58:48.000000000 +0100

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

patch unexpectedly ends in middle of line

1 out of 1 hunk ignored                                                                                 [ !! ]

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-340.102::gentoo failed (prepare phase):

 *   patch -p1  failed with /etc/portage/patches/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-340.102/nvidia-drivers-kernel-4.9.6-gentoo-r1.patch

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line  115:  Called src_prepare

 *             environment, line 4964:  Called eapply_user

 *             environment, line 1254:  Called eapply '/etc/portage/patches/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-340.102'

 *             environment, line 1231:  Called _eapply_patch '/etc/portage/patches/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-340.102/nvidia-drivers-kernel-4.9.6-gentoo-r1.patch' '  '

 *             environment, line 1173:  Called __helpers_die 'patch -p1  failed with /etc/portage/patches/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-340.102/nvidia-drivers-kernel-4.9.6-gentoo-r1.patch'

 *   isolated-functions.sh, line  117:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         die "$@"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-340.102::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-340.102::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-340.102/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-340.102/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-340.102/work'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-340.102/work/'

>>> Failed to emerge x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-340.102, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-340.102/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-340.102:

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-340.102::gentoo failed (prepare phase):

 *   patch -p1  failed with /etc/portage/patches/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-340.102/nvidia-drivers-kernel-4.9.6-gentoo-r1.patch

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line  115:  Called src_prepare

 *             environment, line 4964:  Called eapply_user

 *             environment, line 1254:  Called eapply '/etc/portage/patches/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-340.102'

 *             environment, line 1231:  Called _eapply_patch '/etc/portage/patches/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-340.102/nvidia-drivers-kernel-4.9.6-gentoo-r1.patch' '  '

 *             environment, line 1173:  Called __helpers_die 'patch -p1  failed with /etc/portage/patches/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-340.102/nvidia-drivers-kernel-4.9.6-gentoo-r1.patch'

 *   isolated-functions.sh, line  117:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         die "$@"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-340.102::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-340.102::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-340.102/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-340.102/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-340.102/work'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-340.102/work/'

```

la patch e` qui : 

```
 /etc/portage/patches/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-340.102/nvidia-drivers-kernel-4.9.6-gentoo-r1.patch
```

ma nn va...

----------

## drudox

provando a seguire gli step descritti nel sito nvidia contenente la patch .. ottengo :

```
File to patch:
```

 quale file devo patchare ? istintivamente mi verrebbe da mettere nvidia-installer.sh

 con 

```
patch -p1 < ....
```

 ho risolto il patching !Last edited by drudox on Tue Jun 13, 2017 10:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## drudox

no scusate con patch -p1 < .... ho risolto il patching ! 

ora pero` ottengo questo errore (usando l'installer dopo aver fatto mettere dalla prima esecuzione nouveau il blacklist .. etc)  installer : 

```
ERROR: Unable to load the kernel module 'nvidia.ko'.  This happens most frequently when this kernel module was built against the wrong or improperly configured kernel sources, with a version of gcc that differs from the one used to build the target kernel, or if a driver such as rivafb, nvidiafb, or nouveau is present and prevents the NVIDIA kernel module from obtaining ownership of the NVIDIA graphics device(s), or no NVIDIA GPU installed in this system is supported by this NVIDIA Linux graphics driver release.
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ma per applicare la patch ti bastava fare quello che ho detto in questo post (ovviamente al posto del wget metti la patch che ti serve nella directory).

Se hai messo in blacklist il driver nouveau in black list (e sei sicuro), l'altra possibile causa, come dice il messaggio, e' che hai compilato il kernel con una version di gcc e i driver nvidia con un'altra.

Posta l'output dei comandi:

```
$ emerge --info

$ grep nouveau /etc/modprobe.d/*

$ zgrep -i nouveau /proc/config.gz

$ uname -a
```

----------

## drudox

```
 [root /home/stronzo/Scaricati]# emerge --info 

Portage 2.3.6 (python 3.4.6-final-0, !../../usr/local/portage/dantrell-gnome/profiles/default/amd64/3.24/extended, gcc-5.4.0, glibc-2.24-r1, 4.9.16-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.9.16-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q8200_@_2.33GHz-with-gentoo-2.4.1

KiB Mem:     8163784 total,   4066592 free

KiB Swap:    3070936 total,   3070852 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Wed, 14 Jun 2017 09:00:01 +0000

sh bash 4.4_p12

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.26.1 p1.0) 2.26.1

app-shells/bash:          4.4_p12::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.24.1-r2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.13::gentoo, 3.4.6::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.8.2::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.29.2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.4.1::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.27.2::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.13.4-r1::gentoo, 1.15-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.26.1::gentoo, 2.27::gentoo, 2.28-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            5.4.0-r3::gentoo, 6.3.0::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.10::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.24-r1::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

sinustrom

    location: /var/lib/layman/sinustrom

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 1

x-portage

    location: /usr/local/portage

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 2

dantrell-gnome-3-24

    location: /usr/local/portage/dantrell-gnome-3-24

    sync-type: git

    sync-uri: https://github.com/dantrell/gentoo-overlay-dantrell-gnome-3-24.git

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 100

dantrell-gnome

    location: /usr/local/portage/dantrell-gnome

    sync-type: git

    sync-uri: https://github.com/dantrell/gentoo-overlay-dantrell-gnome.git

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 150

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask-write=y"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.evowise.com/gentoo/ http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo http://gentoo.mirrors.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/"

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="ABI_X86_64 X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli colord cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds elogind encode evo exif fam flac fortran gdbm gif glamor gnome gnome-keyring gnome-online-accounts gpm gtk gtk3 gtkstyle iconv introspection ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify libsecret mad mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib nautilus ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pulseaudio qt5 readline sdl seccomp session spell ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff tracker truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vala vorbis x264 xattr xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="libinput keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="it" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_4" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby21 ruby22" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XFCE_PLUGINS="brightness clock trash" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

```
 [root /home/stronzo/Scaricati]# grep nouveau /etc/modprobe.d/* 

 [root /home/stronzo/Scaricati]# 

```

```

 [root /home/stronzo/Scaricati]# zgrep -i nouveau /proc/config.gz 

CONFIG_DRM_NOUVEAU=y

CONFIG_NOUVEAU_DEBUG=5

CONFIG_NOUVEAU_DEBUG_DEFAULT=3

CONFIG_DRM_NOUVEAU_BACKLIGHT=y

```

```

uname -a

Linux Ghirtoo 4.9.16-gentoo #1 SMP Sat Jun 10 14:29:47 -00 2017 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q8200 @ 2.33GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

per la compilazione del kernel ho seguito alla lettera la guida nvidia e disabilitati il debug mutter

----------

## fedeliallalinea

```
CONFIG_DRM_NOUVEAU=y 
```

Nel tuo kernel e' abilitato nouveau, dovresti disabilitarlo se vuoi utilizzare nvidia-drivers

----------

## drudox

chiedo scusa ... ma sto lavorando con il kernel 4.9.16 (configurato per nouveau per avere X a disposizione ...) i nvidia li ho invece provati a compilare sul kernel 4.9.6-r1 il quale ha i moduli nouveau deprecati ! dovrei postare accedendo con kernel 4.9.6.r1 ? vero ?

----------

## drudox

ecco dal kernel compilato per i nvidia ..

emerge --info

```
Portage 2.3.6 (python 3.4.6-final-0, !../../usr/local/portage/dantrell-gnome/profiles/default/amd64/3.24/extended, gcc-5.4.0, glibc-2.24-r1, 4.9.6-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.9.6-gentoo-r1-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q8200_@_2.33GHz-with-gentoo-2.4.1

KiB Mem:     8186584 total,   7893584 free

KiB Swap:    3070936 total,   3070936 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Wed, 14 Jun 2017 09:00:01 +0000

sh bash 4.4_p12

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.26.1 p1.0) 2.26.1

app-shells/bash:          4.4_p12::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.24.1-r2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.13::gentoo, 3.4.6::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.8.2::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.29.2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.4.1::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.27.2::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.13.4-r1::gentoo, 1.15-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.26.1::gentoo, 2.27::gentoo, 2.28-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            5.4.0-r3::gentoo, 6.3.0::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.10::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.24-r1::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

sinustrom

    location: /var/lib/layman/sinustrom

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 1

x-portage

    location: /usr/local/portage

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 2

dantrell-gnome-3-24

    location: /usr/local/portage/dantrell-gnome-3-24

    sync-type: git

    sync-uri: https://github.com/dantrell/gentoo-overlay-dantrell-gnome-3-24.git

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 100

dantrell-gnome

    location: /usr/local/portage/dantrell-gnome

    sync-type: git

    sync-uri: https://github.com/dantrell/gentoo-overlay-dantrell-gnome.git

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 150

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask-write=y"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.evowise.com/gentoo/ http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo http://gentoo.mirrors.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/"

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="ABI_X86_64 X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli colord cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds elogind encode evo exif fam flac fortran gdbm gif glamor gnome gnome-keyring gnome-online-accounts gpm gtk gtk3 gtkstyle iconv introspection ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify libsecret mad mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib nautilus ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pulseaudio qt5 readline sdl seccomp session spell ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff tracker truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vala vorbis x264 xattr xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="libinput keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="it" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_4" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby21 ruby22" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XFCE_PLUGINS="brightness clock trash" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

grep nouveau /etc/modprobe.d/* 

```
 [root /home/stronzo/Scaricati]# 
```

zgrep -i nouveau /proc/config.gz

```
# CONFIG_DRM_NOUVEAU is not set
```

uname -a

```
 Linux Ghirtoo 4.9.6-gentoo-r1 #1 SMP Tue Jun 13 20:17:17 -00 2017 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q8200 @ 2.33GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

----------

## drudox

chiaramente in modprobe.d non ho messo in blacklist i nouveau perche`li uso con il kernel 4.9.16 per ora ...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Quindi l'unica cosa che mi viene in mente e' di provare a ricompilare il kernel e i drivers nvidia cosi' da escludere anche la possibilita' che siano stati compilati con due versioni differenti di gcc (come diceva il messaggio)

----------

## drudox

sono stati compilati con la stessa versione ho ricompilato e stesso errore   :Sad: 

----------

